# chipotle bbq sauce



## Jessica_Morris (May 31, 2012)

Anyone have a good recipe for a semi spicy chipotle bbq sauce? Hubby likes chipotle bbq sauces at restaurants but we havent been able to find any in the local grocery stores to use at home. So hope to be able to make some homemade.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna try adding a bit of chipotles to Sweet Baby Ray's.  I bet that would be tasty!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 1, 2012)

That really does sound like it would be good. I've got some Kraft original bbq sauce maybe ill add a little honey and add some chipotles tonight for our grilled chicken breast. Thanks for the dinner suggestion


----------



## vagriller (Jun 1, 2012)

In a chili thread I talked about using chipotles in adobo sauce. Another user here recommended taking the leftover and pureeing them, then freezing in an ice cube tray. Then you just throw some (sometimes part of a cube) in bbq sauce, mayo, whatever you want to kick up a bit. The stuff is addictive, and I use it whenever I can.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2012)

vagriller said:


> In a chili thread I talked about using chipotles in adobo sauce. Another user here recommended taking the leftover and pureeing them, then freezing in an ice cube tray. Then you just throw some (sometimes part of a cube) in bbq sauce, mayo, whatever you want to kick up a bit. The stuff is addictive, and I use it whenever I can.


I like this idea--I freeze chipotles in adobo sauce if I don't use all of them. Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the idea of freezing leftovers, since I always have them. Like the idea of adding some to pre- bottled bbq sauce, as we.. shortcuts sometimes are as good as the longer process.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been watching Rick Bayless on his PBS cooking program and he uses chipotles in adobo sauce (canned ingredient) in lots of his recipes. I think you could open a can and add both chipotles and adobo sauce to your blender, and add any store brand barbecue sauce and blend it and try that. Even better to add more ingredients, perhaps in subsequent experiments.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 5, 2012)

The other night i put a few chipotles and adobo sauce in my blender and added some cattlemans bbq sauce. The mixture was a little to spicy, so i tried adding a little water, and some honey. It taste good when you stuck your finger in it but when you put it on the chicken you could barely taste it.  I don't know what happened but ill definitely try this again.


----------



## vagriller (Jun 5, 2012)

Jessica_Morris said:


> The other night i put a few chipotles and adobo sauce in my blender and added some cattlemans bbq sauce. The mixture was a little to spicy, so i tried adding a little water, and some honey. It taste good when you stuck your finger in it but when you put it on the chicken you could barely taste it.  I don't know what happened but ill definitely try this again.



I would have just added more of the base bbq sauce. And I was going to say that I would start with one chipotle to start. Or even less if those that will be consuming it don't want much heat. Those things are pretty potent!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 5, 2012)

I did try adding more bbq sauce but still didnt cool it down any. Hubby liked it Im not much of a heat person.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweet baby rays makes a raspberry chipolte.


----------

